# Xonar Audio Center Fagen



## ph1driver (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hab seit eben eine Xonar DG verbaut, und ein paar fragen zum Audio Center.

1. Wofür ist der Schalter SVN?
2.Was bewirken die Schaltflächen HF u. GX?
3.Gibt es denn Nirgends eine Anleitung dafür?


----------



## PEG96 (6. Mai 2011)

svn heißt, dass die lautstärke immer gleich bleibt, dass ist jedoch nicht zu empfehlen, da man mit der option die ganze dynamik der musik verhunzt.
GX heißt, das eax aktiviert wird und bei hf wird einfach nur der eq deaktiviert


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2011)

SVN - Smart Volume, müsste eine selbstständige Lautstärkeanpassung sein, damit alle Titel gleichlaut sind
HF - HiFi alle Soundverändernden Einstellung (Dolby Headphon, EQ usw. ) wegen deaktiviert
GX - Spiele Modus - Eax wird aktiviert
Ob es dafür eine Anleitung gibt weis ich nicht - aber auf der Asus Seite sollte es sowas geben.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Mai 2011)

Habe auf der Asus Seite leider nichts dazu gefunden, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt.(Ja ich suche vorher noch selber)

Aber wenigstens weiß ich ja jetzt wozu das alles gut ist.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Mai 2011)

Bei meiner Asus Xonar Essence ST war die Anleitung auf der mitgelieferten CD drauf.
Auf der Asus Seite hab ich zwar was gefunden, aber der download hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ph1driver (8. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, hast recht. Da habe ich gar nicht nachgeschaut, da man sich ja sowieso immer gleich den neuesten Treiber aus dem Netz zieht, und die CD gleich in der Ecke landet.
Die einfachste sache, und keiner kommt drauf.


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2011)

> Die einfachste sache, und keiner kommt drauf.


Wie gesagt auf der Asus Seite stehen die Manuals. Ich selbst hab nichmal ein CD Laufwerk, also kP was auf der CD ist


----------



## ph1driver (8. Mai 2011)

Auf de Seite von Asus sind aber nur diese ollen Quick Installation Guides, da steht das aber nicht drinn.

Habe das PDF mal angehängt für die, die es interessiert.

edit: Da ich bei mir auch Störgeräusche am FP hatte, hab ich ich einfach mal den front USB Anschluss entfernt und siehe da, nichts mehr.


----------



## evosociety (8. Mai 2011)

Hab im Audio Center seit ein paar Tagen keine Musik Vizualisation mehr, weiß da jemand rat?


----------



## Alistair (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo evosociety,

ich habe wahrhscheinlich das gleiche Problem, der Graph im Audio Center wird nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn Musik abgespielt wird, falls du das mit der Visualisierung meinst (mein Beitrag im ASUS-Xonar-DX-Thread).

Konntest Du das Problem beheben?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------

